# my cutie girl



## blabla_bingo (Mar 24, 2008)

Whenever I walk down the meat grocery I tend to stop for a few seconds at the encaged pigeons. Look at those big round amber eyes and fluffy angelic wings,they are so cute.(particularly the ones with snow white feathers,they always hit my soft spot) So, today, also the last day of 2007, I bought one. It 's a ****** and lassie of course, and it put up a ruthless fight when I walked it home. (It actually pooped on my jersey. Bad girl ) Never mind, she is a lucky girl. Unlike her peers, who share a doomed fate much like a cat in a bag,waiting to be drowned, mine will get what she deserves. I will take her to the Purple Mountain summit early next morning, and grant her freedom once and for all. Goodbye miss, don't get caught.  

loves from

blabla_bingo 

31/dec/2007


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know what to say.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I'm sure you had good intentions in giving this bird its freedom. You don't say if it was in a pet store or market or wherever - or what part of the world you are in?

Do be aware, though, that pigeons bred in captivity (if this one was) rarely do well if released into the wild, as they will not know where to find food and could be caught by hawks or other predators.

John


----------



## blabla_bingo (Mar 24, 2008)

I live in China and honest speaking, I never feel like I belong to it. This once a beautiful country now has been desecrated by people with twisted sense of enviroment protection. Spitting, littering, and all sorts of misbehaviours have seeped into the mores. Neither have they depicted the slightest concern for animals apart from their pathetic spoiled chained pets.
Last time I ate out with my familiars I almost choked myself when I found they'd ordered salted pigeons. While they were obsessed with their scrummy treat, I, alone, was living through an awkward time trying to suppress an urge to turn the dining table upside down. I see I would've taken great pleasure doing so. Alas, mom spotted my sinister anticipation and got hold of me before I had a chance to raise hell. "That'd be uncalled-for, son. The tea is for everyone and don't be self-centered." What more could I say?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, sometimes we have to allow other people, in our view, the right to be wrong.

John


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

blabla_bingo,
Now I understand why the act of setting the pigeon free was so important to you. It was a way of not only honoring pigeons but a way of honoring yourself as well. 
I understand the feeling of being separate from other people because of the way I feel about living creatures other than human beings. It can be very lonely. My heart is with you.
Please know, that here, you will be honored.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

blabla_bingo san,
please know that on this forum, you are among your peers.....all here love pigeons and try to always protect them. Your deed was admirable and honorable....Bless you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You gave this pigeon the opportunity to live and, to me, that is the important thing. My husband and I rehabilitate pigeons and when we release them, particularly those we may have had to keep longer than normal because of an injury or unusual sickness, or even the weather, we have no way of knowing if they will survive. But, I always hope that their natural instincts will kick in and enable them to live and do all the wonderful things pigeons love to do. I believe that your pigeon now has a chance at life, thanks to you.


----------



## blabla_bingo (Mar 24, 2008)

As I promised, I took her to the Purple Mountain crest before dawn crawled upon the new year's day. The air was ungodly chilling there. Considering my body was wrapped in an almost suffocating manner while I was tremoring, how could a domesticated bird not give up to the cold demon who bewitched the tranquility with mournful frost. Yet I had to unleash her.
Please watch her. I prayed to the buddist statue along my path, my eyes all wet, then I shot off. There were a few mischievous punks from university camping in the neighbourhood making a commotion. Well, I knew this was just a feeble excuse, but a convenient one nonetheless. "Wasn't it?" I murmered to the dinky little thing cringing at my bosom. 
Okay, I had to get on my tough side if I was going to say goodbye. This time I would not dud. I kept muttering it in gritted teeth , a sign meant for it. 

PS Thank you all for your patronage and I really appreciate your blessings. I originally wrote the story in chinese so I have to translate the whole lot. Unfortunately there is a nasty test coming up in April and I need to get geared up for it. More to come next time.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi blabla_bingo,

Your translation has told the story well. May I wish you good fortune with the test you have in April 

John


----------



## blabla_bingo (Mar 24, 2008)

"Miss, I knew you'd been cooped in that packed cage with other 

pigeons,henceforth bereft of your airborne privilege. But if you want 

to survive in this harsh world, please do what I say." Did I say harsh? 

My compassion began to well up. No, I mustn't let it take over. I'd 

promised my mum I would unleash her, so she had to go. "Now try 

flapping your wings,miss." I commanded, and waited for her action. 

After 10 seconds' mutual silence, I believed I should put it very 

nicely. Okay, let it be. "sweetie, would you please be so kind as to.. 

" She was looking elsewhere while I was speaking. How rude. 

"Please,miss. I implore you, please flap your wings."I begged her, 

meanwhile flapping my arms like mad in a hopeful attempt to get her 

imitate, yet to no prevail. "What's wrong with you? Did those poultry 

factory guys snap your wing or something?" I started scrutinising. To 

my utmost disbelief, they did chop part of her right wing off as to 

restrain her from a potential breakout, which I doubt would ever be 

likely with shackles made of iron and keepers roaming about. SCUM 

HUMAN, couldn't they stomp lower? Never mind that now. This poor little 

thing, she was a victim of wicked human. Her body bore out the mark of 

inhumanity of human creature. Yet she still had to be set free even 

deprived of flying ability, and met a horrible death eventually. What 

sort of perverted game was this? Blast it! My face was drenched again. 

I'd made up my mind. I was going to level with my mum. Having been a 

senior project manager in a multinational corporation, she'd gotten 

into a formidable role of calulating realist of pennies' value, and 

sometimes could be as dogmatic as pompous politicians. In addition, 

her obsession in personal hygiene was likely to drive her up the wall 

on animal pooping. Moreover, from my past experience , confrontation 

with hers highness had never ended up anywhere near my expectation. 

Were I to forfeit now, it would definitely be an easy step down. 

Besides, no harm would be done to our well-preserved relationship. But 

as I was contemplating, if she had no intention of budging an inch in 

this adoption matter, neither had I. 

The moment of truth, I had been saving this ultimate bet as a last 

resort for some absolutely dire situation. That was my life. If she 

chose to deprive my pigeon of her life , she was going to have to take 

mine as well. Now go home and bring it on. 

Mum was unamused to see the two of us back home. She put on her stern 

face, looking intimidating , and ready to hear my excuse. I was crying 

real tears, then I plucked up my courage and began to splutter the 

following.

"Please tell me, mom, had there ever been one ounce of love in ours 

mother and son familyship, would you treasure my life and count my 

pigeon in for karma's sake? " 

Mum was struck dumbfounded. What more could she say. 

Yeah, we won. I smacked my pigeon's forehead with an earnest kiss. I 

will never forget this blissful moment. Thank you, Ms.Pigeon. I'd never 

felt this valiant before. 

1st january 2008, a sparkling morning

blabla_bingo


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is truly a beautiful story blabla_bingo. And as told from a beautiful, warm-hearted soul makes it even more touching. My eyes are damp with tears. Tell me though - were you able to keep the pigeon and, if so, do you still have him/her? You will surely be blessed for saving the life of such a magnificant creature. Thank you for sharing this experience with us - and for keeping us updated!

(Hope you did well on your test back in April)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing the story.

God bless you for helping one of his creatures.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Thank you for share this with us, we love pigeons and if we can have the opportunity to help them at least one, is a big difference for them. Thank again for be so kind and love animals.


----------



## blabla_bingo (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. You make a cynic like me believe that not every individual human being's lost its colour. However, personally I ain't that great like what you think.

Ms.Pigeon's been relishing her peaceful slumber. But don't worry, she's never lonely. Ms.Dryad's always standing there watching over her. Besides, sometimes I go visit her and sing for her. 

p.s I'm not sure you'll find the bitter ending to your liking. But if you do wanna hear the rest , I'll give it my best shot translating the stuff. Now I must say sorry, since I'm not ready yet. Please give me time to get over my repentance.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

It's a great story and you have a wonderful mastery of English (I'm saying this as an English teacher in France  )

It's never easy feeling that you're just 'not one of the bunch' - whatever or whoever _the bunch _may be, but if you're really not, then it's the only way to go: the road that leads to yourself, which is the ultimate treasure. 

It sounds as if this poor guy (the pigeon you saved) was signpost along that road, another indication of who you are and who you want to be: by saving him, you've traveled further towards yourself. 

You come from a very ancient culture which already understood ideas such as these thousands of years ago: actions such as yours were considered noble, and compassion was celebrated as the ultimate virtue.

Take care of your little gift from the gods, and may you both be happy.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

What an absolutely beautiful thing to say to blabla_bingo.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

little bird said:


> What an absolutely beautiful thing to say to blabla_bingo.



Thanks, Nona 

As the saying goes, _it was one from the heart...._


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ryan, well said. Glad to see you are posting again.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Ryan, well said. Glad to see you are posting again.



Again, thank you - I'm also glad to be back! 


But I'm anxiously waiting for the next installment of our Chinese friend's fascinating story.... I hope it turns out well for all concerned.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELCOME BACK, Ry/Jon!! 

You picked a lovely thread in which to post - we will be watching for positive updates too!! 

HUGS

Shi and the gang


----------

